# Advice please on quick, easy snacks!



## Valkyrie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have IBS and very bad fatigue which hasn't responded to any strict elimination diet, but I am now avoiding lactose. Does anyone have any quick breakfast and snack ideas for a busy, full-time working mum? I don't want to have too much wheat, and want to avoid dairy altogether.You could post up links to good websites if you know of any. I don't want to start on a restrictive diet at the mo as I'm easing myself into this slowly!Alex


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Is there rice milk commonly available in the UK? I have found that it's a good milk replacement especially with cereal in the morning. I stick with rice and corn based breakfast cereals. For snacks I like Asian rice crackers, corn tortilla chips, almonds (although I know some IBSers can't tolerate nuts), dried beef or turkey jerky, more cereal, oatmeal, and any fruit you can tolerate like bananas or oranges.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

My breakfast is a bowl of rice crispies topped with, 1, small handful hulled sunflower seeds [holland and barret]2, small handful fresh bluberries3. 'Oatley' oat milk4, half spoon sugarI also have a few mugs of Clipper green tea.this sets me up well for the day, and helps to avoid mid afternoon fatigue. it is low fodmap. the only problem is keeping a small stock of fresh blueberries, sometimes I have dried.good luck


----------



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

For breakfast I usually have one gluten free, wheat free brown rice cake topped with natural almond butter and some water.


----------

